# Pour over offering



## swansea_barista (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I searched the forum but couldn't find what I was looking for so am writing this.

I've recently been employed as head barista in a site that offers coffee, craft beer, wood oven baked food, and cocktails. It is a large venue with the capacity for 137 covers. They already source their coffee from Clifton Roasters in Bristol and stock a seasonal blend, and an SO. Their equipment is top notch and they have the ability to really offer the best coffee in Swansea, a task that I have been hired specifically to achieve. However, the morning trade is incredibly slow and I have also been asked to massively increase our coffee output.

In terms of espresso based drinks, four weeks into my new role I believe that we are now achieving a high standard. However, the owner is keen for us to offer a pour over filter, as well. I am a fan of chemex and V60s and initially planned on installing a brew station with three 2-cup V60s. Currently, I think this would be okay as our trade is so slow. However, I have concerns about our ability to produce large volumes of coffee if we get busy. Whilst the establishment is large, the bar is very narrow and there is only room for one barista to work at any one time. I have considered a bulk brewer, but it is the theater and aesthetic appeal of pour-overs that the owner wants, and a bulk brewer would lose this. Essentially, I feel like he wants us to be a third wave artisan coffee shop, which I am cool with, but I'm unsure as to the practicalities of achieving this in such a large establishment. Part of me wants to push ahead with the V60s and associated costs (new deli-grinder etc.) and see what I can achieve, and part of me thinks that he is encouraging the business to run before it is truly comfortable at walking pace. I have a meeting with him on Tuesday morning where he wants me to deliver a firm plan of action to move us forward, and I am currently torn as to what to do.

I'm not entirely sure what I'm looking for from you guys, but any advice, experience, criticism, or just a mocking shoulder to cry on, would be warmly appreciated.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've not done it commercially but imagine large scale pourover would be tricky, however I think it's also not widely ordered by people outside of coffee buffs? So might be doable with the 3 station you mention.

You can always clearly say it's not something that scales well so that you're not letting the boss go in blind. Then if they agree still proceeding is likely OK on the assumption most people will order espresso based drinks as a default.

I'm sure other members will have other better advice.

Good luck, sounds like an interesting conundrum anyway


----------



## swansea_barista (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, jlarkin. That is pretty much how I think I'm going to present it to the owner. I will give him all the appropriate information, and let him decide how to proceed.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes makes sense. You can get some pretty decent batch brewers from what I've seen, so longer term that might be a helpful move as well if it starts to get busy. If it was slightly cheaper than pourover you'd have a few bases covered.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

This is a difficult one - however if the right precautions are taken I think it's possible for pourover to be offered alongside espresso on a large scale. First off, you can always warn customers that, when they order their nice single origin filter, it will take 5 mins or so. Add to the theatre of it, make people realise that it takes time and patience etc.

I've seen it done in larger cafes here in Brighton area and still the orders for pourover are still fairly rare, especially in your standard morning trade which (correct me if I'm wrong) will be largely takeaway coffees? If your bar is too narrow is there any way you could move it further down the worktop, Or to a different area? That way you can comfortably make espresso-based drinks and pourover at the same time if needs be.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just get a brazen. 1.2 Litres in 5 mins.


----------



## swansea_barista (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, all. Following my meeting with the owner, I have put the pour over offering on hold until I am 100% happy with our espresso based drinks, i.e. consistent quality from all baristas, new menu etc. I do appreciate the idea of a brazen, or equivalent, but, as Rompie stated, it is as much the theater of pour-overs, as well as the final product, that adds value to their inclusion on the menu. When I do decide to bring in the offering, my initial plan is now to install a built-in brew bar into the existing bar that has space for 6 V60s, install a new deli-grinder, and then cross my fingers that demand does not immediately out strip supply, and cause a bottle neck for all of my other drinks orders. If I find that demand is high, my hope is that revenue will have increased sufficiently to subsidise a second barista working alongside me, at least at busy periods. I shall update here when the plan is in motion. Cheers.


----------

